# Memory Card Issue - Nikon to Canon?



## ACrossley (Mar 4, 2010)

I played around -ok- beheld with admiration, my friend's d700 today. I am considering converting fully and moving over to Nikon ... she was nice enough to allow me to test her gear. I came home with my memory card excited to see the images on the big screen - ONLY - there were no images on the LCD when I placed the card in my 40D.

So ... is this because pictures were taken with Nikon and now the memory card is in a Canon? I Googled this first and searched past forums - if the answer is imbedded past ten pages of search results, I apologize 
I need to know if I should use some type of recovery software or if this is just a issue unresolvable using my Canon. I do not have a separate card reader at this time.

THANKS FRIENDS!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 4, 2010)

Scroll down to SELECT FOLDER on the 40D's LCD screen, and you'll see that it's selected the current Canon-created write-to folder. See if you can change the folder to the one created on the card by her D700.


----------



## ACrossley (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks Derrel, but I do not see a spot to do this on the 40D ... the manual says that the photographer cannot manually select the folders ... perhaps it is just the 40D? Perhaps it is just the photographer's ignorance (usually is!)? Let me know if you have any other suggestions/ directions.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 5, 2010)

ACrossley said:


> Thanks Derrel, but I do not see a spot to do this on the 40D ... the manual says that the photographer cannot manually select the folders ... perhaps it is just the 40D? Perhaps it is just the photographer's ignorance (usually is!)? Let me know if you have any other suggestions/ directions.




Hmmmm...I was going by the 5D, which has that option for selecting which folder to display or shoot to. Looks like perhaps an inexpensive card reader would solve the problem for you.

I saw an advertisement you had placed here earlier today; are you getting new gear?


----------



## ACrossley (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi Derrel -
Yes, I am upgrading ... and converting. Never thought I would, but I have been sold on the d700. I know it is a back and forth issue with Nikon and Canon, but the d3/ d700 sensor is simply unmatched at this time. I am still a little nervous but pretty sure it is just the price tag for all that I am looking at

I still have a great deal to learn, but have a fellow photog with the d700 willing to train me further (hands on!). I have been fortunate to gain a number of bookings, so she is going to actually work with me and mentor me. 

Any further advice is appreciated ... prob will grab a card reader. I was excited to see the images I took on the d700 yesterday!

THANKS SO MUCH!


----------

